# Another Great Lie-Nielsen



## Dusty56

Nice review. Good to see someone here actually use a tool before giving it 5 stars : )
How much did this gem cost ?


----------



## stefang

Sounds like a great tool, which one expects from a Lie Nielsen Plane. I have some Lie-Nielsen bedrock clones from china and I have been planing some old end grain cutting boards to renew them for my son. They aren't as good as LN planes but they worked very well. A low angle plane like yours would have been easier for sure. Maybe I will get one like yours for Christmas. There's no harm in hoping!


----------



## Marc5

I have had one for a few years and since this purchase my Stanley #4 is in storage. I agree with the review and in my mind, next to the bevel up #5 this is probably the best value in the LN plane family. One plane, one blade and you can easily achieve endless effective cutting angles. Win Win.


----------



## mcase

Hey Dusty56,

It was only $265.00 which is less than the number 4 bedrock style LN. I'm guessing it cost a bit less because there's no frog.


----------



## skywalker01

Just an FYI for anyone sharpening these bevel up planes. I own the smoother, jack and jointer and one big no no that I found out was that you cannot use the ruler trick to bevel the back of the iron when sharpening on stones. It sure does a good job of making the edge keen but it changes the angle of bed just enough that I could not get a good shaving from my smoother. I struggled with it for months, wondering why I couldn't get a good shaving out of it, until finally digging online for some articles that said the 12 degree bed is the Minimum for these planes and that almost any further at all on the flat back of the blade will make it skate rather than cut. Of course if you only make one maybe two swipes on your stones with the ruler under it may not matter so much but I just went all the way and do not use the ruler when doing my final hone with my stones for my bevel up irons.


----------



## grumpy749

Great post and lots of good info. Great tip on sharpening from Luke as well. I got one for Christmas and have mixed results but each day it gets better. I can see this being a go to tool in special situations. Thanks mcase if it works that well for you then it should for me as well.


----------



## mcase

Hey Luke that's great info. I took the high road and polished the whole back. Glad to hear I did the right thing for once. Sounds like I spared myself a lot of heartache.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Great review. May Ii ask what a York pitch is?


----------



## skywalker01

50 degrees. Shown here. 
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/high-angle-frogs/


----------



## Jason300b

Thanks for posting your thoughts. A quick question for the OP if you have the time, are the sides substantial enough to hit the end of a board in a shooting board set-up without the plane rocking? I know that isn't what it is designed for, but I'm interested to know.


----------



## skywalker01

I'm not the OP but I do use my jack to do shooting. There is enough metal on the side to keep it stable and what's more LN sells a hotdog attachment for the side that is super helpful. I'd venture to say that is what they designed it for. Awesome planes really. 
http://www.lie-nielsen.com/low-angle-bench-planes/low-angle-jack-plane/


----------

